# Unterschied mp3CD und AudioCD?



## Aloysius (8. Januar 2006)

Ich wollte mir von www. vorlesen. de kostenlos ein Gedicht herunterladen. Das geht nur per mp3-CD. Damit kann ich leider nichts anfangen. Ist das etwas anderes als eine Audio-CD ? Wo liegen die Unterschiede ?


----------



## Alexander12 (8. Januar 2006)

Hi.

Mp3 ist ein bestimmtes Format, dass nicht jeder Player lesen kann. Wenn du eine AudioCD brennst, werden die Dateien zuerst umcodiert, damit sie jeder CDPlayer lesen kann.

Mehr zu dem Format mp3 kann Man bestimmt auch in der Wikipedia etc. nachlesen.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Aloysius (9. Januar 2006)

Besten Dank und eine schöne Zeit


----------



## Alexander12 (10. Januar 2006)

Hi.

Yo, Danke.
Ne normale CD kannst auch mit dem Mediaplayer brennen, nur das so noch als Info.   


MfG Alexander12


----------



## sisela (10. Januar 2006)

Hi,
nicht damit ein Missverständnis aufkommt aber du kannst diese mp3, auch ohne sie auf eine CD zu brennen, anhören. Lad dir das Gedicht als mp3 und öffne diese Datei mit einem Audioplayer z.B. WinAmp und schubsdiewubs hörst du dein Gedicht...
mfg


----------



## Aloysius (10. Januar 2006)

Vielen herzlichen Dank und morgen einen schönen Tag
Aloysius


----------



## djmcm (11. Februar 2012)

Zur Vollständigkeit hier noch eine echt gute Übersicht mit einem Vergleich der Unterschiede:
http://www.kassetten-digitalisieren.de/unterschied_zwischen_audio-cd_und_mp3-cd.php


----------



## chmee (11. Februar 2012)

(Auch wenn's ein steinalter Thread ist
und das Thema nach ~5 Jahren im letzten Kopf angekommen sein sollte )

Kurzform : Es sind zwei verschiedene CD-Formate.
Die Audio-CD als Norm mit grob 150KB/sek für den Audiostream.
mp3's landen auf einer Daten-CD.

mfg chmee


----------



## SpiceLab (14. April 2012)

fala hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und was am wichtigsten ist: mp3 cds lassen sich nicht im cd player abspielen!



Es sei denn, er unterstützt explizit das MP3-Format - ähnlich dem DVD-Player


----------

